# Word of the Day - Gongoozler



## debodun (Oct 25, 2021)

Gongoozler (noun) - a person who stands still for prolonged periods of time looking any unusual or extraordinary things or events.

I swear that I'm going to charge rent to the gongoozlers at my yard sale.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2021)

I found your first sentence a bit hard to follow but will try to post a sentence for the word.

My neighbor who moved used to be a big gongoozler as he would stand outside near the entrances much of the time.  I found out he was trying to find out what everyone was doing here all the time.  Then he would talk about it to the managers or other folks.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

I hope the next time I do something ridiculous by mistake,
 that there are not _too_ many _gongoozlers _hovering nearby for too long.


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2021)

Sounds like a word Dr. Seuss would use.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

I agree, and it also sounds like part of a Nursery Rhyme.   
~~~~~

_There once was a woman who lived in a shoe;

That attracted so many *gongoozlers*, she didn't know what to do. 

So she set up a large camera, and put them all on TV.

Gosh I sure am glad (or am I totally certain?) that it was not *me!
*_


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> Gongoozler (noun) - a person who stands still for prolonged periods of time looking any unusual or extraordinary things or events.
> 
> I swear that I'm going to charge rent to the gongoozlers at my yard sale.


Think of it this way:  If there are gongoozlers at your yard sale, it means the items you're selling are special & it takes more time to admire them.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

And in keeping with a Seuss-like possibility:
~~~


_There were so many *gongoozlers* in Gongoozledyland,

That they formed a huge and a one-of-a-kind Band.....

Adding jooglers and booglers, and fiddledeedeez,

Complete with flying fliers and a dozen dancing treez!

 _


----------



## bowmore (Oct 26, 2021)

I have 2 words: vidiots and shutternuts
A vidiot is an idiot with a video camera that plants himself in front of something forever. We were in the Topkapi Palace in Istandbul and one of these vidiots parked himself in front of the jeweled dagger and nobody else could see it.
A shutternut is a person with a camera that will elbow people out of the way to get a shot. When we were in St. Peter's in the Vatican, my wife was standing in front of the main altar having a religious moment. She was elbowed by some guy with a camera. If she had not been standing in such a sacred place, she would have decked him.


----------

